# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: نصب برنامه بعد از ایجاد setup

## hadinajafigharetappeh

سلام 
ایا بعد از setup سازی برای برنامه ای که به C#‎.net و sql server 2005(express) نوشته شده در هنگام نصب برنامه بر روی کامپیوتر درگر باید sql server 2005  رو کامل نصب کنیم یا اینکه در هنگام setup  سازی می توان همه کار هارو انجام داد. :متفکر:

----------

